
Biological Basis for Sensory Processing Disorders in Kids - bane
http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2013/07/107316/breakthrough-study-reveals-biological-basis-sensory-processing-disorders-kidsi
======
pasbesoin
Given the extent of the populations falling under these (in some cases,
prospective) diagnoses, the term "disorder" should probably be substituted
with the term "difference".

Nothing like prejudicing your science from the outset.

------
schrodingersCat
Soon to follow: more drugs. But seriously, this is great to finally know that
there's a structural difference that explains these disorders.

